
Ask HN: Anybody else annoyed by lever.co job ads? - png_hero
Is anybody else annoyed by lever.co job ads?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;r4gH9<p>they state that they are hiring &quot;an&quot; engineering manager as part of a &quot;50&#x2F;50 men and women team&quot;<p>well, is this a male quota job or a female quota job?<p>I am all for diversity and all, but this is a pretty big signal of discrimination.<p>Paraphrasing Bill Clinton: &quot;I am a male that works in Silicon Valley, and we all know what that means&quot;<p>Just bums me out to see it in my face.
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
As a dude who works for a SV company, I know how good I have it.

------
meira
Big signal of discrimination, trying to keep societies ratio in their offices?
C'mon!

